# 200kgs and things are looking up



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Benched 200kgs today, Im absolutely over the moon. Then jumped to 205kgs for another single and ended up with a wobbly pb 210kgs bench. In the past my bench has been a weakness and Ive tried everything to get it up. I can vouch that the only way to get stronger is to handle heavy weight. Ive been doing negatives with 240kgs and this has helped. Im weighing about 90kgs at the moment and touch wood am injury free. I have another 9 weeks left before I lift in my first pro powerlifting contest. Il keep you all posted on my progress.

He who wants it the most will win in the end!!!!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Excellent, sh1t i can only just deadlift that sort of weight...........keep us posted and good luck


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

gwd to here chris m8!! what shirt was that wiv?

and what happned to the deadlift setion today? lol


----------



## beckham79 (Jan 30, 2005)

****! 200kgs, that is hectic!

congratulations. i can bench about 60 on a good day.

well done m8


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

that is one crazy ass lift. nice one Chris. Keep it up, just goes to show doesnt it how effective dedication and concentration is. The mind is stronger than the body.


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow, 200kg, well done mate. Looks like I have a new aim in life...


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Fair play Chris, thats an awesome lift, but I wouldn't say I am suprised having seen the shape your in at the momment!

Keep it up m8 

Good job


----------



## Alexei (May 20, 2007)

try Sheiko routine. I managed to get to 220kg at 87kg bodyweight using it.

it's boring as hell, but worth giving a try.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

chris jenkins said:


> Benched 200kgs today, Im absolutely over the moon. Then jumped to 205kgs for another single and ended up with a wobbly pb 210kgs bench. In the past my bench has been a weakness and Ive tried everything to get it up. I can vouch that the only way to get stronger is to handle heavy weight. Ive been doing negatives with 240kgs and this has helped. Im weighing about 90kgs at the moment and touch wood am injury free. *I have another 9 weeks left before I lift in my first pro powerlifting contest.* Il keep you all posted on my progress.
> 
> He who wants it the most will win in the end!!!!


Well done mate.

What is that???


----------



## deejpj (Apr 7, 2007)

200kg thats quality, keep it up


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Nice one mate!

Im catching ya - Only 25kg away


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Thread is two years old


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

megatron said:


> Thread is two years old


Lol, did not notice that, no wonder the 9 weeks thing did not make sense,


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

That's crazy (lol). I train a lot different now. I do more block work, may take a pop at the British record 227.5kg in 5 weeks.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

chris jenkins said:


> That's crazy (lol). I train a lot different now. I do more block work, may take a pop at the British record 227.5kg in 5 weeks.


Bah, ok, well, 52.5kg away


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

chris jenkins said:


> That's crazy (lol). I train a lot different now. I do more block work, may take a pop at the British record 227.5kg in 5 weeks.


Well if you got 210 back in 05, I think you need to be up there really, 

Is that all the record is in BPC at 90?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

you are a freak mate, and i mean that in a very very good way. well done, i love reading ure threads their so inspiring.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

how do you train chris, days a week, routines etc?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Good bench all the same though Paul, what do you weigh?

Yes I agree Nytol mate (lol) I will nail a better bench if all goes well at the British. I am posting this reply from the gym, just benched 220kg to one block for 2 sets and did the same with 230kg to 2 block's.







UK Muscle said:


> Bah, ok, well, 52.5kg away


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks true warrior, I appreciate that mate:lift: 



I have been benching heavy off one, two and three block's in the same session. I touch with my opener 180kg ish then go to 200kg for a double then 210kg to one block 220kg to one block then same again, then 230kg to 2 block's then same again. Then suit off for close grip (shoulder width apart).... I go heavy on the bench every other week, I go heavy on two out of three of the heavy compound exercises e.g this week I hit a heavy squat and bench and will go light on the deadlift.


----------



## CHOOS (Dec 17, 2006)

so tell me how do you train?

hhow often a week how many sets? train to bsolute failure etc etc?

what ur diet like?

thanks


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Chris I noticed you mentioned close grip after regular BP. Do you focus one synergist muscle groups akin to westside barbell style?

Chest is twice a week for me- 1st session heavy press on BP, Military and close grip. Second session is light work on synergist muscles.

I find this works well as long as diet, rest are dialled in perfectly. If they're not, I overtrain.

Making good progress so far. Bench is 170 @ 220lb and 6ft.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I train my bench once a week. I begin my workout with regular flat benches and keep it to around 5-8 set's. At the moment I am off season so I bench without a shirt...

I bring the bar down slow then push it off my chest as fast as possible straight up. I dont push back and up over my face. I bring the bar low to my belly and keep my arm's tucked in. I have long arm's and I try to lessen the distance the bar has to travel as much as possible. When I set up on the bench I tuck my feet underneath and plant my feet for stability.

Last night's session went somthing like this...

set 1 bar 10 rep's

set 2 60 kg's 8 rep's

set 3 100 kg's 6 rep's

set 4 120kg's for 5 rep's

set 5 140kg's for 5 rep's

set 6 - wanted to test my 1 rep max so I went for a single with 180kg no bench shirt.

set 7 120kg for 10 rep's.

At the moment my shirted bench press is around 215-230kg.

As for diet, it has improved a lot lately. I make sure I eat atleast 300 grams of protein and lot's and lot's of carb's...

I Used to do Westside with a twist. I do use band's some week's, but at the moment I'm back to my basic lifting like the old school powerlifter's. I hit the squat, bench and deadlift hard every other week and max out around every 4-6 week's. I never go out of shape and can be ready to lift at a show with around a month's training.

I havent close grip benched for about 6 weeks, they are good for your bench I just fancy a change and have concentrated more on my wide grip bench.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

That trip with Flex to the US seems to have really kickstarted you mate, great work, good luck for the comp, I think you'll do well.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank's Five-o mate, you always give me good support thank's for that.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey chris, how much difference would you say the bench shirt makes to your 1RM outta interest ?

Those are some great lifts mate, (like always) , sure your kick some serious ass in the comp. (like always lol)


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Quite a big difference if you know how to use them to your advantage. I know some of the American's get around 50kg. I dont really train for a 1rm raw but I have done a lot of raw training lately and its put my shirted bench up. 1rep maxes dont build strength to be honest with you bro, I try a max rep range of 5 or 3 at the lowest. I only hit 1 rep maxes for or near a show. I benched 180kg raw wed's evening, it was smooth with a pause. I dont think that is my max for bench raw. I get around 30kg out of my shirt, its the pro bencher by Metal. You may be lucky and respond well to a shirt. I have long arm's, not suited for bench. I know a friend of mine can def get 50kg out of his Rage x.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

chris jenkins said:


> Quite a big difference if you know how to use them to your advantage. I know some of the American's get around 50kg. I dont really train for a 1rm raw but I have done a lot of raw training lately and its put my shirted bench up. 1rep maxes dont build strength to be honest with you bro, I try a max rep range of 5 or 3 at the lowest. I only hit 1 rep maxes for or near a show. I benched 180kg raw wed's evening, it was smooth with a pause. I dont think that is my max for bench raw. I get around 30kg out of my shirt, its the pro bencher by Metal. You may be lucky and respond well to a shirt. I have long arm's, not suited for bench. I know a friend of mine can def get 50kg out of his Rage x.


Cool thanks dude, i was just curious to be honest. Amazing (to me) it can make that much difference


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah and the thing is if you dont wear them in a multi ply federation you can get left for dust with a good bench shirt. It help's a lot from the bottom, you still have to have the tricep power to lockout that extra 30-50kg. That's why you see powerlifter's using block's and rack lockout's to improve on that part of the lift.

anytime mate


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Craig is close to getting over 100kg out of his 2 ply Katana if he can get a good touch in it.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nytol said:


> Craig is close to getting over 100kg out of his 2 ply Katana if he can get a good touch in it.


crikey


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Is that 340kg Nytol mate?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes I think he did 340 from about an inch off his chest, and it went up faster than the 290 in the single ply.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I hope he gets that 340kg in Russia, he improves at every show.

How's your deadlift looking Nytol mate? I was thinking back to what you said about lifting without a belt for deadlifts ages ago and it has been bugging me. I agree with you andt hink you have to do some kind of heavy work without a belt. Look at Kutcher's lower back. You can just see he has been pulling heavy raw. The spinal erector's are super thick, I have been pulling heavy without a belt and the bottom part of my erector's have got a lot thicker and when I use the belt I feel I have an extra bit of strength.


----------

